# Apple Musique se coupe sans cesse



## Happy74 (13 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je précise que j'ai une connexion Internet stable, avec un débit de 10Mbits/s.

Lorsque je veux écouter de la musique sur Apple Music, depuis mon Apple TV 4k, il arrive qu'une musique se coupe car elle n'est plus chargée (barre de progression grise).

Souvent, je dois revenir à l'accueil, fermer les autres apps en arrière plan, puis relancer Apple Music. Généralement ça fonctionne. 

Mais la, c'est la première fois qu'en faisant ça, après 3-4 musiques sans souci, en plein milieu d'une, elle s'est coupée.

Avez-vous une idée d'où peut provenir le souci ? Peut-être un bug de l'OS ? 

Je n'ai pas d'autre matériel requérant à ces moments précis, un débit Internet important.


----------



## kaiy75 (3 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,

Si ça peut te rassurer, j'ai le même problème... alors que ma connexion est stable.

Moi en général ça arrive sur la première musique, et après plus de soucis...


----------

